# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Carb loading with pure vitargo

## j martini

Anyone have any experience here is some info

http://www.professionalsupplements.n.../carb-load.asp

----------


## mavsluva

You can actually afford that stuff? Man, that stuff is like $2.50 a serving. You'd be better off going with NOW's Carbo Gain and adding a whey protein to it. That way you can dictate the other ingredients when taking it as a replacement meal, PWO, etc. Heck, Cytosport's CytoGainer is really good stuff and it's a fraction of the cost compared to Pure Vitargo. 

Honestly, I think you'll find more success when throwing together your own mix using 1 cup of oatmeal (uncooked), 2 scoops of your favorite whey protein, water and/or juice/milk for a high caloric shake. Keep the maltodextrin for PWO if you can. I've found that using maltodextrin as a staple for your daily shakes will do nothing but unfavorably increase your waistline. Of course, I'm speaking from my experiences, and I will add the fact that my metabolism is quite a bit faster than the average individual. So I can only imagine how a person who has a slower metabo would be affected by intaking 2-4 servings of matodextrin during non-workout times of the day. 

That's my $0.02.

Mavsluva

----------


## j martini

Its only going to be used for 3 days pre contest to carb load, not on a continuous basis, so cost is not a worry.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would say no, simple carbs should be limited to first day of carb up and possibly before going on stage, complex carbs such as oatmeal are much easier controled and in my opinion better for carb up, i have a post (it's a sticky in this forum) on how i advice people to carb up, have a look at it...good luck...XXL

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I would say no, simple carbs should be limited to first day of carb up and possibly before going on stage, complex carbs such as oatmeal are much easier controled and in my opinion better for carb up, i have a post (it's a sticky in this forum) on how i advice people to carb up, have a look at it...good luck...XXL


Ditto...

----------


## j martini

What i was planning was on my first day of carb loading to have 70g of carbs every 1.5hrs, i was going to alternate between 1 meal being oatmeal and the next pure vitargo, then the second day the pure vitargo would be reduced to once every 3 meals and the 4th day onlu 1-2 servings troughout.

I have carb loaded on simple carbs before(Dextrose) with no problems, i am of the body type that holds no water even while using test, dbol etc.

Thoughts?

----------


## Random

i used it my last show during the whole carb up, honestly it works great, doesnt cause any bloat..but i probly wont use it for my comp this summer, it just gets way too thick that you cant down it without using at least 8 oz of water...and i dont want to be taking in water the day before, it took me like 30 minutes to get it down with using like 1-2 oz..i dont think its worth it unless youve used it and know your body and are comfortable drinking it with water a day out--(as youre supposed to on the label)...

----------

